# Thirty Two Tm-2 sizing



## Sebastain0403 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello im new to buying snowboard boots, and i just got my firt pairs of Thirty Two Tm-2s. I have the problem that even though its a size 45 which is supposed to be 29 cm long its too short even though my foot is only 27 cm long. I also wear 45 in Vans and Nike Air Force 1's. Does anyone know if getting them heat moulded would help? Its at the point where it hurt if i just and my big toe is getting scrunched a little.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

It’s weird that a 29 cm mondo boot is too big for 27 cm foot when it comes to the length.

Anyway, don’t heat mold it, it won’t work anyway and you won’t be able to send them back afterwards. Send them back, try other boots in 27 cm mondo. You could get away with 27,5 cm mondo if you cannot find a model that fits in 27.
Don’t go over 27,5 mondo for sure.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Sebastain0403 said:


> Hello im new to buying snowboard boots, and i just got my firt pairs of Thirty Two Tm-2s. I have the problem that even though its a size 45 which is supposed to be 29 cm long its too short even though my foot is only 27 cm long. I also wear 45 in Vans and Nike Air Force 1's. Does anyone know if getting them heat moulded would help? Its at the point where it hurt if i just and my big toe is getting scrunched a little.


My feet are 28cm and fit perfectly in TM-2 28 mondopoint. There's a bit of pressure when they're brand new but they're rideable right away.

If you're that uncomfortable in boots that are 2cm too large, you've either measured your feet wrong, there's something wrong with the boots you have (like someone put in a too-small liner in a larger shell or vice-versa), or 32 is not the right brand of boots for you.


----------



## Sebastain0403 (Sep 23, 2020)

The thing that confuses me is that i have a size 44 vans, which is 28,5 CM and they dit perfectly


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You probably have wide feet.

Do a search for wide foot issues/solutions and carry on from there...


----------



## Sebastain0403 (Sep 23, 2020)

F1EA said:


> You probably have wide feet.
> 
> Do a search for wide foot issues/solutions and carry on from there...


Quite the opposite actually, i have pretty slim feet😅


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Sebastain0403 said:


> Quite the opposite actually, i have pretty slim feet😅


hahah
Then you're measuring your feet wrong. Find one of the many Wiredsports foot measuring threads... and measure your feet that way.

There is absolutely no way a 29cm boot will be too tight for a slim 27cm foot. So most likely, your foot is not really 27cm. 

Otherwise... try on a bunch of boots and sizes and get the one which fits best. Best = pretty snug, but not painful and ZERO heel lift. Regardless of the size.


----------



## Sebastain0403 (Sep 23, 2020)

Will do, i think im gonna try and go to a ski shop and have them measure my foot. Do you have any recommendations for boots similar to the Tm-2’s, i did quite a lot of research to find some that were exactly what i needed. So would be Nice to have a backup if these dont fit😁


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Different boots from different companies fit differently, regardless of your objective foot size. It sounds like you didn't measure your foot properly though, a full 2-size discrepancy is enormous.

My experience is Thirtytwo's last fits pretty small. I have a set of a TM2 XLTs. After ~15 days, they still fit MUCH tighter in every dimension than size 10.5 K2 Aspects or size 10 Adidas Tacticals (and this is after getting my local shop to punch out the shell for a bit of additional width).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Somewhat similar boots are:

Vans Infuse
Salomon Synapse
DC Judge
Burton Imperial or SLX
32 TM3 - a bit softer but they also fit very different because these have a different liner.
Ride Lasso

I'm probably forgetting a couple, but more or less that's the idea... and yes, 32 definitely fit tighter than other brands.


----------



## Sebastain0403 (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks for all the replys, i will take a look around and go to a store to talk with some people face to face, and get my feet measured properly


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Why do you order boots in too big size?

If your foot is 27cm long (post pics of how you measure), then buy boots in 27 mondo size, maybe 27.5 if you don't want a performance fit, but never two full sizes too big.

Buying boots that much too big is a guarantee to run into issues like heel lift, overtighening, foot pain etc.

If one specific model of boot doesn't fit your foot in the right length size, swap the model, not the size. Not every model fits the width of a specific forefoot, hight of arch, ankle shape etc. Size is only one factor.

Just for reference: I wear 32 TM2 XLT and 32 MTB both in the exact mondo size as my feet are. Both fit fine length wise.


----------



## Sebastain0403 (Sep 23, 2020)

neni said:


> Why do you order boots in too big size?
> 
> If your foot is 27cm long (post pics of how you measure), then buy boots in 27 mondo size, maybe 27.5 if you don't want a performance fit, but never two full sizes too big.
> 
> ...


I bought them in a 45 cuz thats what i use in shoes and in rental boots


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I ride TM-2's. My foot measures 28.5cm, so I am a size US 10.5. I also have very wide feet, EEE, so went with a size 11. The boots fit great. By great I mean even a half size up my toes are crammed up against the front of the boot. If you buy a pair of boots that feel good they are to tight. I have wore them a few times and they are packing out great. Still tight and not comfortable, but no problem areas. I am sure they will pack out and feel good, maybe even a tab loose. Its hard to gauge because pain is subjective. Should shouldnt feel pain in your arch, or spots digging, but "to tight" is right. If your toes hurt from hitting the front they will pack out. Even if they dont, a thinner insole can help you out worse case


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

I would recommend going to a shop that has a boot fitter. Not all snowboard shops do. Boot fitters deal with it day after day. They can analyse your feet and get you properly fitted boots that will make a big difference in riding. Some times a couple tweaks with pads or wedges can make a big difference.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I ride TM-2's. My foot measures 28.5cm, so I am a size US 10.5. I also have very wide feet, EEE, so went with a size 11. The boots fit great. By great I mean even a half size up my toes are crammed up against the front of the boot. If you buy a pair of boots that feel good they are to tight. I have wore them a few times and they are packing out great. Still tight and not comfortable, but no problem areas. I am sure they will pack out and feel good, maybe even a tab loose. Its hard to gauge because pain is subjective. Should shouldnt feel pain in your arch, or spots digging, but "to tight" is right. If your toes hurt from hitting the front they will pack out. Even if they dont, a thinner insole can help you out worse case


You should check out burton regulator wide. First boot I've ever been really comfortable in. I went down a full size from the size I had been riding for many years with the wide shell.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

bob2356 said:


> You should check out burton regulator wide. First boot I've ever been really comfortable in. I went down a full size from the size I had been riding for many years with the wide shell.


 I found out Burton Wides are EEE, my next boot with be a 10.5 photon wide


----------

